# co2 mixtures?



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

I've read a few different mixtures for co2-yeast version. Im wondering if there are any that members use that you find work really well? for 1 or 2 2litre bottles.

Thanks


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

I usually use these mixtures:

2l bottle> 2cups of sugar, 1/2 teaspoon of yeast, water 3/4, and 1 teaspoon of baking soda. That should provide around 2 weeks of co2.

the other one i use is: a higher intensity one, the only difference is i add 1 teaspoon of yeast and the mixture will be powerful but it will only last around a week.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

ok cool, is the baking soda necessary or will it work without?


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

Nope its not necessary it will be fine without it.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

thank you very helpful


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

Np good luck with your planted thank I'm guessing


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks, and yes we'll see how it goes


----------



## saikit (Dec 1, 2008)

xxprudencexx, how long does it take for your first few bubbles to reach the tank?


----------

